# Kidney Puncher 500ft spools of 40g and 38g Ni80



## AneesEbrahim (19/2/19)

I'm looking for 500ft Kidney Puncher spools of Ni80 wire. Specifically 40g and 38g.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (20/2/19)

https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...cher-nichrome80-32g-100ft?variant=45017766805

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim (20/2/19)

Thanks @Adephi

Reactions: Like 2


----------

